# Auto Detox: Aston Martin V8 Vantage



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for popping in for another detailing thread by www.autodetox.co.uk

Another returning customer, I have been looking after his porsche for the past couple of years but that has been sold & this stunning AMV8 now sits in his garage instead

Job: exterior protection detail - lsp Wolf Body Wrap.

How she stood in the morning sun













































































































Wheel arches: Jet wash first before a liberal application of Bilthamber apc cut 4:1 long & short handled vikan brushes were used to scrub the liners clean before another jet wash out





































Tyres were also treated the BH apc & stiff bristled brush



















Alloys once more pre jet washed & covered in smart wheels acids free wheel cleaner & cleaned with various mitt & brushes























































The alloys were given a good rinse off afterwards unfortunately which is all too common these days they had suffered a faces only refurb & lacquer had over sprayed over dirt & trapped it on the wheels

Moving onto the bodywork, after a thorough pre jet wash AF Zest was applied to paint work & bugs this was left a few minutes then given another thorough jet wash down




























APC was picked up once more & an Envy detailing brush used to clean gaps & grills etc














































After each section it was rinsed & the moved onto wash, 2 buckets & plush lambs wash mitt










Tardis was used to treat any tar spots, working a panel at a time sprayed on left to dwell only a minute worked gently with a mf cloth & rinsed off right away



















Clay was AS mild grey, not too much taken off but it all counts for the final result

After half the roof, the roof & bonnet were the worst on the car



















Another jet wash, you can see the water clinging on for dear life



















Dried with plush towels










Everywhere










Once the car was completely dry AF Rejuvenate was my pre wax clenser applied via da & finishing pad



















Entire car was clensed & then ipa thorough wipe down before applying the Wolf body wrap using a mf applicator



















While this sat on the paint I attended to the wheel arches & applied sealant to the alloys




























Pnue glossy to the tyres



















Glass cleaned, pipes polished & door shuts clensed by hand & front grill polished

Leaving the V8 beauty looking like:












































































































































































No apology for all the after shots I could have stayed all day 

Thanks for taking the time to look through another post from me www.autodetox.co.uk

Regards
Barry


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

good job m8


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

now thats is lush. very nice indeedie. How ru liking the Wolf products?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice work mate.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice, what did you use to shift the polish stain on the aerial? A friends 
V8V had the same faces only/lacquer over dirt refurb


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

mike swell said:


> good job m8


Thank you



Ronnie said:


> now thats is lush. very nice indeedie. How ru liking the Wolf products?


Cheers Ronnie, really like the body wrap & tried the wheel cleaner a good while back didn't like that at all so 50:50 at the moment 



Scrim-1- said:


> Very nice work mate.


Thanks Scrim



SimonBash said:


> Very nice, what did you use to shift the polish stain on the aerial? A friends
> V8V had the same faces only/lacquer over dirt refurb


Hi Simon, apc moved it nicely then dressed with a rubber dressing any excess wiped with a work mf cloth. shame this is the norm with alloys really lets the car down but I have seen a lot worse, doesn't excuse it though very shoddy imho

Thanks guys Baz


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Not point acting suprised that it's going to be stunning!! i've followed you since you've posted details on the internet,nothing short of amazing everytime!!


----------



## VMP (Aug 10, 2010)

love the color of the car, nice job


----------



## MickPontoon (Aug 8, 2011)

incredible work


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lovely car in a lovely colour. Nice looking work, have been starting to try the AF Rejuvinate and it is nice and forgiving to use


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

What a stunning motor, nice work and finish on it too :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely finish Barry


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> Nice job!


Thank you



scoobymad said:


> Not point acting suprised that it's going to be stunning!! i've followed you since you've posted details on the internet,nothing short of amazing everytime!!


Thanks Mr Mad scooby, very kind words 



VMP said:


> love the color of the car, nice job


Thanks VMP



MickPontoon said:


> incredible work


Cheers 



DMH-01 said:


> Great job mate.


Thanks mate



Dave KG said:


> Lovely car in a lovely colour. Nice looking work, have been starting to try the AF Rejuvinate and it is nice and forgiving to use


Cheers Dave, yes nice & easy to use gives very nice results too 



badman1972 said:


> What a stunning motor, nice work and finish on it too :thumb:


Cheers Mr badman 



butler2.8i said:


> Lovely finish Barry


Thanks mate

Thanks guys for taking the time to reply 
Baz


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice write up, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Always nice to see a beautiful Aston treated to a little luxury pampering :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Excellent job...


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work, I love the Vantage, one day a pretty little number in black will be mine!!!!!! :argie:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Oooooh now that, is a stunning motor vehicle, wow, you really turned it around, looked pretty flat in the befores.


----------



## Cadillacman (Jul 18, 2011)

Stunning car, great job...

What's the durability like of the Wolf's body wrap ?
I currently use Klasse sealant glaze and believe it is chemically very similar ( Acrylic based).
.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work Barry, i do like this colour on the Aston works really well.


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Good job mate looks lovely ive never seen a red one before certainly not a spotless one anyway


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

ercapoccia said:


> Nice write up, thanks for sharing!





Mr Face said:


> Always nice to see a beautiful Aston treated to a little luxury pampering :thumb:





tonyy said:


> Excellent job...





PaulN said:


> Great work, I love the Vantage, one day a pretty little number in black will be mine!!!!!! :argie:





Eddy said:


> Oooooh now that, is a stunning motor vehicle, wow, you really turned it around, looked pretty flat in the befores.





Cadillacman said:


> Stunning car, great job...
> 
> What's the durability like of the Wolf's body wrap ?
> I currently use Klasse sealant glaze and believe it is chemically very similar ( Acrylic based).
> .





James B said:


> Nice work Barry, i do like this colour on the Aston works really well.





500tie said:


> Good job mate looks lovely ive never seen a red one before certainly not a spotless one anyway


Thanks guys :thumb:
Baz


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely work Barry, the new camera's really doing your work justice mate:thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Perfect.


----------

